# DUDE!!! I found some great Weight Gain vids



## shy guy (Jun 23, 2006)

This one is from a Anime show called Tenjou Tenge now I did post a smaller clip of this a wile back but trust me this one is much larger and much better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb5Kus0XcHc&search=Body expansion Now here's another clip from the same show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqA4M4qPtYo&search=body expansion Well guys have you ever heard of a show called The Collecter? well if you haven't well then your in for a treat here are the clips http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvyCmMo-joU&search= belly expansion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2rmDgnBpE4&search= breast expansion Well I hope you liked them I got more coming soon...later


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 23, 2006)

yo shyguy i got something for you. it isnt youtube. do you play conter-strike source. then i got some thing for you.
the shyguy terrrist skin. dl link http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/12992


----------



## shy guy (Jun 23, 2006)

Man that is AWESOME!!!!! I guess all have to start playing Counter Strike then hu? but still did any one else check out these vids it took me a wile to find all of these vids you could at least look at them...later


----------



## crackajones452 (Jun 23, 2006)

yea i saw those vids a few weeks ago


----------



## UberAris (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Shyguy, Nice clips! they get Goalie approval!


----------



## NintendoXcore (Jun 24, 2006)

That girl shot spikes out of her body. O_O


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, her name's Emi Isuzu and her specialty is knives (I looked it up). Supposedly she can manipulate her body to conceal weapons on her person, and the porcupine imitation is what happens when she looses concentration. [edit] and unfortunately I didn't watch the video in question which has subtitles which explained all of that. *sigh* it's one of those days.[/edit]


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 24, 2006)

Here are a couple of screen caps from the picnic scene and one from the fight scene.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Tenjo1.jpg


View attachment Tenjo2.jpg


View attachment Tenjo.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## NintendoXcore (Jun 25, 2006)

....knives....out of her....body....O_O


----------



## shy guy (Jun 25, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> ....knives....out of her....body....O_O


Oh come dude don't you think that was awesome that skinny chick didn't even see it coming and I'm sure if you whet out with out with her she would put the knives away before the date...later


----------

